# Not unless I've earned it!



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Does anyone else's dog do this?

Jasper doesn't like to eat unless he's "earned" it by doing enough activity throughout the day. If he doesn't get a lot of exercise, he's uninterested in eating his food. This is really only noticeable when he's recovering from something and he can't run or play as much as usual. It doesn't usually bother me, as his behavior is normal, he is hydrated, and at some point he gets hungry enough to eat. I notice it now because he was neutered on Thursday and I've had to keep him quiet, so he's totally uninterested in his food. It makes me laugh, because it reminds me of a couple of college roommates I had that carefully counted calories in and out, and if they hadn't burned enough calories that day, they were going to eat a much smaller dinner, etc. etc.

Anyway, just wondering if anyone else has a calorie counting V?


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

I dunno - my pup is pretty young...she eats just about all the time. Not her food - but just everything else she finds on the ground.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*redrover*, I know exactly what you mean. My oldest V. Sophie is that way. She goes through stages where she won't eat her kibble. She's just being silly, of course - there is nothing wrong with her. Just wants a bone or meat instead, I think. However, after a good long run, she'll eat anything and very fast!  These dogs are just too funny!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*dmp*, when Sophie was a small puppy, she too ate everything and anything she could find. She would inhale stuff! The first time she did this trick not eating kibble, we got really worried, thought she was sick! Well, she got us trained really good!


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Redrover - my male Mac is very much like Jasper. If he hasn't had his normal exercise, he is not very interested in his food and will totally ignore treats. His sister, however, never misses a meal or treat - and will gladly take his if we don't keep her away. I think he _is_ worried about losing that muscleman build of his


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

BlueandMac said:


> Redrover - my male Mac is very much like Jasper. If he hasn't had his normal exercise, he is not very interested in his food and will totally ignore treats. His sister, however, never misses a meal or treat - and will gladly take his if we don't keep her away. I think he _is_ worried about losing that muscleman build of his


Oh, yes. He is a very conceited dog. He knows exactly how handsome he is, the narcissist. ;D I've posted it before, but here it is again...he just loves how he looks! I catch him admiring himself probably once a week or so.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Jesus....mine would eat the house if I let them!!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Depends on the food... Normally Sam eats only when hungry. 
Unless, the food is around 20% fat... that is the energy source he needs to keep running all day long. 20% fat is more than most puppy food but for a hard running dog provides more energy than regular dog food.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE is 60# and has been for 3yrs - being a one dog family he always has a full bowl of food - must count calories to stay so lean LOL


----------

